# Should QOTP get knocked up?



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

DS is almost 2 1/2 and I am having baby fever. We will definitely buy a house sometime between now and next summer. It will be a lot easier to take care of our 2 dogs if they can have a backyard to play in, so I don't have to take them out for walks all the time. Plus we're looking forward to the convenience of somewhere to park the cars (driveway, garage). In winter, we have to park two blocks from the apartment and trudge through blinding wind-driven snow because street parking isn't allowed in winter. DH and I decided that we would wait to TTC until we have a house, but I'm pretty sure we'll buy one within the next nine months. Our income is increasing and our debt is shrinking, and we've been able to put some money into savings. So should we start TTC?








:


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

4 votes for now and 0 votes for wait! I love you all!


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

5 votes for now!!!!























And guess what? We just got a call from a loan officer saying we're approved to buy a house!


----------



## ItyBty (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm a firm believer in that saying "If you waitn until you are 110% ready to have children, you might never be ready." (Or something like that, I'm paraphrasing here... ) I say go for it.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

If I waited until I was "ready" for children, I wouldn't have any!

Of course, if I waited until TTC before getting pg, I'd only have one child.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

:

Thanks for all the votes! Y'all made my day!


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Alrighty then, DH agreed, we're TTC! And I just found a listing for a house that I love. 4 bedrooms, 2 full bathrooms, clean, and just over 100K.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride* 
Alrighty then, DH agreed, we're TTC! And I just found a listing for a house that I love. 4 bedrooms, 2 full bathrooms, clean, and just over 100K.

You go girl!!!!









love and peace.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

trmpetplaya, your location made me LOL

Location: The upper-middle class ghetto


----------



## travelinmom (Feb 19, 2006)

I think I want to move to wear you are, that's a cheap house! Have fun with the baby making.


----------



## Theresa9599 (Aug 4, 2006)

Go for it -- and good luck in househunting!


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Well, we just made an offer on a different house today. It's smaller, and a fixer-upper, but it's even less expensive! I have a feeling we will get it!


----------

